# Regional Recipes



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been on an egg binge for some time now. 

Anyone have a regional recipe they can share? 

Something not found any where else?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

*How about "Egg Soup" lol*

~Not sure this is what you are looking for ... but here it is none the less ...

How about Egg Flower Soup ... AKA~ Egg Drop Soup (My MOL had an exchange student once. )

*Ingredients:*


4 cups chicken broth or stock
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 -2 green onions, minced
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
Salt to taste
A few drops of sesame oil (optional)
In a wok or saucepan, bring the 4 cups of chicken broth to a boil. Add the white pepper and salt, and the sesame oil if using. Cook for about another minute.
Very slowly pour in the eggs in a steady stream. To make shreds, stir the egg rapidly in a clockwise direction for one minute. To make thin streams or ribbons, gently stir the eggs in a clockwise direction until they form.
Garnish with green onion and serve.

Variations:
These would be added after the seasonings. After adding, let the soup cook for a few more minutes and then add the beaten egg.
*1/2 cup frozen peas.
*If you are preparing the soup for someone who is ill, try adding a slice of fresh, grated ginger. Among its many benefits, ginger is believed to be helpful in treating colds and flu.


----------



## Janey (Jul 4, 2012)

Great Canadian Eggie Thingie ( from the Okanagan of British Columbia Canada) YUMMY

preheat oven to 350 degrees

you will need a large greased baking dish----------- options----1/4 cup jalapenos (de-seeded)-----cheddar cheese
you can put celery or just about any vegie or meat that you want 



1 medium onion diced
1small green pepper diced
1 small red pepper diced
1 small yellow or orange pepper diced
2 medium tomatoes de-seeded and chopped
3/4 cup shredded kraft mexi cheese
1/2 pound bacon diced and fryed
8 to 10 large eggs-----salt and pepper to taste
beat eggs with salt and pepper --- put layers of peppers onions and bacon and cheese in greased large baking dish-----pour the beaten eggs over it all and top with a bit of cheese-----bake 350 degrees for 1/2 hour to 3/4 of an hour ----it is done when a knife inserted in the middle comes out clean and it has risen and puffy.

ENJOY


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll give them a try!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> ~Not sure this is what you are looking for ... but here it is none the less ...
> 
> How about Egg Flower Soup ... AKA~ Egg Drop Soup (My MOL had an exchange student once. )
> 
> ...


I never realized how easy this recipe appears. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

You are welcome. Let us know what you think.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm currently doing the Atkins, low carb diet, and these are some great recipes for me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> I never realized how easy this recipe appears. Thank you for posting this!


I'm going to be trying it tonight.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I eat Primally. This is from The Primal Blueprint book. It's about diet ( low carb) and exercise and life choices. Excellent stuff and I've lost 30 pounds without really trying. This is my biggest motivation for getting some hens in he backyard. I eat 4 eggs a day, sometimes more. Be sure you're getting enough calcium (milk cheese) as there is talk now about low carb causing heart issues and the most likely link would be inadequate Calcium. If you get supplements then know that calcium lactate is best absorbed where calcium carbonate is essentially eating chalk and is a waste of your money. Calcium citrate is somewhere in between. Good luck!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Which one is Tums? It's about the only calcium I get.


----------



## Janey (Jul 4, 2012)

*egg drop soup*



Sundancers said:


> You are welcome. Let us know what you think.


I thought it was a great taste also loads of fun to make I added a bit shredded carrot for some pretty color


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Carrots ...

I had not thought of them. (Thanks)


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Usually, I fry them in bacon grease or hard boil them.

Guess I am pretty boring 

I think the 'Great Canadian Egg Thingie' is on board for breakfast this weekend!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> ~Not sure this is what you are looking for ... but here it is none the less ...
> 
> How about Egg Flower Soup ... AKA~ Egg Drop Soup (My MOL had an exchange student once. )
> 
> ...


Made it. It was great. I have a new recipe I will be adding into my rotation.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a bannana and egg pancake this morning.....smoosch up bannana and crack in egg, Stir it up good and pour and make like a pancake. YUM..pottasium and protien.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://userealbutter.com/2010/12/28/baked-eggs-recipe/


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> I had a bannana and egg pancake this morning.....smoosch up bannana and crack in egg, Stir it up good and pour and make like a pancake. YUM..pottasium and protien.


I do a banana and rice mash everyone in a while.

Never would have thought to use eggs to make a pancake out of it.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

Scotch Eggs
1 quart of oil for frying
4 eggs
2 pounds of jimmy dean pork sausage
4 cups bread crumbs
1 cup all purpose flour
4 beaten eggs

Directions:
preheat oven to 350
heat oil in deep fryer
hard boil and peal eggs
flatten sausage into patties large enough to surround the boiled eggs
very lighty flour the sausage then coat with beaten eggs and roll them in bread crumbs.
deep fry until golden brown then bake at 350 in oven for 10 minutes.
cut in half serve over a bed of lettus and sliced tomatoes with mustard on the side. instead of bread crumbs you can roll them in pecans.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cindy I do Scotch eggs on the smoker too.. With diced jalapeno peppers and onions mixed in the sausage then sprinkle brown sugar or Cajun seasoning, or BBQ rub, or even s&p then wrap in bacon.. Secure w toothpicks.. Smoke 225-245 for 3-4 hours until bacon is cooked and crisp it up in a skillet if needed.. Cook them while I'm doing ribs usually..


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

yummy I'll have to try that twist! thanks


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam.. Anytime.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

cindy said:


> Scotch Eggs
> 1 quart of oil for frying
> 4 eggs
> 2 pounds of jimmy dean pork sausage
> ...


I love these so much.

I always eat them till I get sick.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Check this one out:

http://www.ourbestbites.com/2012/02/an-idaho-sunrise-egg-stuffed-baked-potatoes/

Booted - it's one of yours! ;-)


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

TinyHouse said:


> Check this one out:
> 
> http://www.ourbestbites.com/2012/02/an-idaho-sunrise-egg-stuffed-baked-potatoes/
> 
> Booted - it's one of yours! ;-)


That looks amazing.

There's something else to add to my rotation.


----------



## Janey (Jul 4, 2012)

*egg stuffed potatoes*



Austin said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> There's something else to add to my rotation.


Wow that looks so interesting I really have to try it thanks


----------



## Janey (Jul 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> There's something else to add to my rotation.


yummmmmy I am so going to try it thanks for the post.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Omg these recipies have inspired me! Those baked potatoes eggs! I'm in love! Scotched eggs! How can I forget....heading for the kitchen as I type!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

How about Mississippi mud pie, it takes 10 eggs and lots of chocolate. I just made one yesterday for my wifes birthday. It was awesome, if I do say so myself.

I will be trying egg drop soup....sounds good.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have the recipe?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

*For the Chocolate Cookie Crust*

Nonstick cooking spray
16 ounces chocolate sandwich cookies such as Oreos (35 to 40 cookies), crushed
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

*For the Flourless Chocolate Cake*

4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
6 ounces good-quality dark chocolate (60 to 70 percent), chopped
2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon instant espresso powder
1/4 cup strong coffee, at room temperature
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
6 large eggs, separated, at room temperature
1 cup sugar

*For the Chocolate Pudding*

3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup dark unsweetened good-quality cocoa powder
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 large egg yolks
2 1/2 cups whole milk
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
3 ounces good-quality dark chocolate (60 to 70 percent)

*For the Whipped Cream Topping*

1 1/4 cups heavy cream
2 tablespoons granulated sugar

*Directions*


Make the Chocolate Cookie Crust: Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Lightly spray a 9-inch springform pan with nonstick cooking spray. Line pan with parchment paper and lightly spray parchment and sides of pan.
Place cookies in the bowl of a food processor; process to very fine crumbs. You should have about 3 1/2 cups. Transfer to a small bowl. Add melted butter and, using a spatula, stir until well combined.
Pour crumb mixture into prepared pan and press evenly with the back of a spoon into bottom and up sides, leaving about 1/2 inch between the top of the crust and top of the pan. Transfer to freezer until crust is set, about 10 minutes.
Transfer crust to oven and bake until dry to the touch, about 10 minutes. Transfer pan to a wire rack and let cool.
Make the Flourless Chocolate Cake: Increase oven temperature to 350 degrees.
Place butter and chocolate in a heatproof bowl set over (but not touching) simmering water to melt; stir to combine. Remove from heat. In a small bowl, whisk together espresso powder, coffee, salt, and vanilla; set aside.
In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, beat egg yolks with 1/2 cup sugar until light and almost doubled in volume, about 5 minutes. Add melted chocolate mixture and beat until just combined. Scrape down sides and bottom of the bowl and mix on low speed for 5 seconds. Add coffee mixture and beat until just combined. Scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl and mix on low for 5 seconds.
In the clean bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, beat egg whites until foamy. Gradually increase speed to high and slowly add remaining 1/2 cup sugar, beating until soft peaks form.
Transfer 1 cup egg white mixture to chocolate mixture and, using a rubber spatula, gently fold to combine, about 30 seconds. Add remaining egg whites and continue gently folding until they are almost completely combined; do not overmix. Pour into cooled cookie crust and transfer to oven. Bake until cake is set but still jiggles slightly, 38 to 42 minutes. It may not appear completely cooked. Transfer to a wire rack to cool completely. Cake will deflate in the center as it cools. Tightly wrap cooled cake with plastic wrap and refrigerate at least 3 hours and up to overnight.
Make the Chocolate Pudding: In a medium saucepan, whisk together sugar, cocoa powder, cornstarch, and salt. Add egg yolks and whisk until combined. The mixture will look like a thick paste. Slowly pour in milk, whisking constantly.
Place saucepan over medium heat and bring mixture to a boil, whisking constantly to prevent it from burning on the bottom of the pan. Boil for 30 seconds and immediately transfer to a medium bowl. Add butter, vanilla, and chocolate; whisk until combined. Continue whisking until mixture is cooled slightly. Let stand at room temperature for 15 minutes. Press a piece of plastic wrap directly on the surface of pudding to prevent a skin from forming. Transfer to refrigerator until chilled, at least 3 hours.
Stir pudding to loosen and pour on top of cake, making sure to stay within the cookie crust border. Using an offset spatula, spread pudding to form an even layer on top of the cake. Transfer to refrigerator for 30 minutes.
Prepare the Whipped Cream Topping: In the chilled bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a chilled whisk attachment, beat cream until soft peaks form, about 1 minute. Sprinkle sugar over cream and continue whisking until stiff peaks form. Spread whipped cream over chilled pudding layer, working all the way out to the sides. Unmold cake and serve immediately. The cake can also be kept, covered, refrigerated, for up to 2 days


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Bet you didn't type all that on a smartphone! My wife made a Pavlova last weekend with six eggwhites and my son made lemon butter with the yolks. I will have to sit at the computer and type all that on. Or post the web adress for the recipies.... I will ask the boss...


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Blackpudding breakfast









Home made whole meal bread ( can use any). Thickly cut and toasted n buttered. Topped with thick slice of grilled/ pan fried blackpudding. Topped with a poached egg.

Dressing used between toast n blackpudding. Spinach leaves n caramelised red onions....but could use tomatoe sauce or brown sauce.
We love it!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I make this pretty often, as it is great hot or cold, so good for kids lunches etc.

_Zucchini Slice_

6 extra large eggs, lightly beaten
1 large onion, finely chopped
1 cup of diced bacon (approx. more if you like)
1 cup of grated tasty cheese (plus extra for top)
375gr zucchini grated, (approx. 2 medium sized) 
½ a cup of oil (any lightly flavoured oil)
¼ of a cup of diced red capsicum 
½ a cup of frozen corn or peas (optional extra)
Freshly ground pepper, to your taste

Mix the above ingredients together then add

1 cup of self-raising flour, sifted
1 teaspoon of baking powder

Lightly combine and pour into a large quiche dish or a lamington tin lined with baking paper or muffin tins.

Place into a preheated 190o oven for approx. 45mins for quiche dish, and for about 30mins for lamington tin or muffin tins. (fan forced oven times)

Sprinkle extra cheese on top, and cook for a further
5 to 10mins.
Ready when lightly browned and firm to touch. 
Test centre is cooked with a skewer.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

zucchini is also called courgette and red capsicum is what some people call red peppers..... And a lamington tin is a tin that is approx 40 cm x 25cm x 3cm 
Thought I better translate my aussie lingo.....


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

MANGO MAYONNAISE

3 egg yolks
¾ of a cup of oil (eg. grapeseed or canola)
2 teaspoons of very finely chopped mint (optional)
1 large mango, (reserve excess juices)
½ a teaspoon of white wine vinegar
freshly ground pepper to taste

Using a blender, or mixer and beat the egg yolks until thick.
Gradually beat in the oil.
Then add mango, vinegar, pepper and mint. Beat well, until completely combined.
Add mango juice if needed, to thin down mayo.
Chill in the fridge. Use within 4 to 5 days.

Delicious with seafood and salads, baked potatoes too. Also makes a potato salad with a sweet twist.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Cescacharl said:


> Blackpudding breakfast
> 
> View attachment 5723
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding

I'd eat that in a heart beat.


----------

